# Milwaukee Force Logic Press Tool



## chuckscott

Ran across this at local supply house the other day. Anybody had chance to use it? I wonder how it compares to bulky Ridgid as far as performance. Price seems about same...


----------



## chuckscott

If my dumb a$$ would have scrolled down a bit more this redundancy could have been avoided......


----------



## Widdershins

chuckscott said:


> If my dumb a$$ would have scrolled down a bit more this redundancy could have been avoided......


No worries.

I enjoyed the photo showing it in action.


----------



## plbgbiz

The pic of the Milwaukee doesn't make it look all that petite. Especially compared to the cordless Ridgid.


----------



## Widdershins

plbgbiz said:


> The pic of the Milwaukee doesn't make it look all that petite. Especially compared to the cordless Ridgid.


That's the M18 version.

Scuttlebutt says there is also a M12 version.


----------



## plbgbiz

I see. That is the way they setup the Uponor expansion tools also.


----------



## chuckscott

Here's the m12.. I have been using the corded ridgid for the last couple of years. hence the bulky comment..


----------



## Plumbergeek

I gotta get that M12 version! 
My Rigid 100B needs to be serviced but I can't be without mine at all!
Does any one know when the 12v version will be available/cost?


----------



## chuckscott

Plumbergeek said:


> I gotta get that M12 version!
> My Rigid 100B needs to be serviced but I can't be without mine at all!
> Does any one know when the 12v version will be available/cost?


Winnelson around here has them.


----------



## Plumbergeek

chuckscott said:


> Winnelson around here has them.


Thanks! I'll check with them if Southern Pipe can't get it. Do you recall the cost?


----------



## chuckscott

Plumbergeek said:


> Thanks! I'll check with them if Southern Pipe can't get it. Do you recall the cost?


didn't get the 12v price. I know the 18v is around 2600. May check the milwaukee site. Not sure if they have prices though.


----------



## Plumbergeek

FYI- The 12v with jaws are $1800.


----------



## chuckscott

Plumbergeek said:


> FYI- The 12v with jaws are $1800.


 winnelson is having a special for around 1500 bucks.


----------



## eddiecalder

Has anyone tried these yet?


----------



## Plumbergeek

I am waiting to see the 12v in person first, so far no one has any to look at around here.


----------



## eddiecalder

I wonder if someone could call up Milwaukee for a demo like you can with Hilti.


----------



## Widdershins

eddiecalder said:


> I wonder if someone could call up Milwaukee for a demo like you can with Hilti.


I fondled the 18v version at Consolidated Supply a few weeks ago -- It was freakin' huge and bulky.


----------



## eddiecalder

Widdershins said:


> I fondled the 18v version at Consolidated Supply a few weeks ago -- It was freakin' huge and bulky.


Did it feel cheaply built or was it solid?


----------



## TallCoolOne

chuckscott said:


> winnelson is having a special for around 1500 bucks.


Milwakee is throwing in the battery powered cooper cutter for that price also.

I saw a Milwakee flyer....


----------



## Widdershins

eddiecalder said:


> Did it feel cheaply built or was it solid?


It felt pretty solid to me.


----------



## Drumma Plumma

A couple guys on the Ridgid forum have the M12 tool and really like the light weight and small footprint


----------



## Baber

Has anyone compared the 18v Milwaukee to the Ridgid Propress 330B yet? Need to get another standard press and haven't had the opportunity to try the Milwaukee yet


----------



## cmpplumbing

Baber said:


> Has anyone compared the 18v Milwaukee to the Ridgid Propress 330B yet? Need to get another standard press and haven't had the opportunity to try the Milwaukee yet


I have both. I like the ridged better. The battery lasts longer on the ridgid. Plus the ridgid does pex press as well. I'm being told by mikwaukee they don't offer that yet. But it's new to the market so I'm sure it'll improve. Still both are better than rothlberg.


----------



## Plumbergeek

Here is my new M12 Force Logic press tool! Just got it today and have not had a job to test it yet, spent all day using my M12 ProPex expander. It feels good in hand & well built! It should work great in tight spots better than my Rigid compact 100B presser.


----------



## user2090

Plumbergeek said:


> Here is my new M12 Force Logic press tool! Just got it today and have not had a job to test it yet, spent all day using my M12 ProPex expander. It feels good in hand & well built! It should work great in tight spots better than my Rigid compact presser.


Is that for pro press fittings? Also, does that run off the 12v Milwaukee?


----------



## Plumbergeek

yes & yes.

www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/cordless-tools/press-tools/m12-force-logic-press-tool-kit/2473-22


----------



## user2090

Plumbergeek said:


> yes & yes.
> 
> www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/cordless-tools/press-tools/m12-force-logic-press-tool-kit/2473-22


Earlier I posted from my phone and didn't realize this was on a larger thread. Thanks for the update. 

What was the price? 

Keep me updated on performance. Seems the 12v would take a beating.


----------



## Plumbergeek

$1600 from Southern Pipe. I only do service so it should hold up to that, it' s made in Germany so that helped with my decision to purchase plus my Ridgid needs service and I didn' t want to be without a press tool


----------



## user2090

Plumbergeek said:


> $1600 from Southern Pipe. I only do service so it should hold up to that, it' s made in Germany so that helped with my decision to purchase plus my Ridgid needs service and I didn' t want to be without a press tool


I think I know what tool just jumped to the top of my want list. :thumbup:


----------



## Plumbergeek

Yes, I am really liking Milwaukee's support with their plumbing tools, I have most of the M12 tools and I use the daily with no complaints.
I will be purchasing their M18 Fuel hammer drill & impact drill soon. Moving the DeWalt to the second string.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Just got this, this week end didn't get a chance to play with it today. Just wanted to share. Lol.

It's not the fuel but I got a deal on it. Craftsman goin to the house now


----------



## Plumbergeek

Some good looking tools! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

Thanks it's been a long time coming for those. Craftsman 19.2 line. Did me great for the money. The batteries sucked tho. My company I work for let's u buy tools on ther ticket and take out 25 a week from ur check. So I started buying tools as an app and when one was paid off I already knew what I was getting next never missed the 25 cuz it was always taken out for about three years. Other guys ask y u get all that?? Got to have tools to work. Sure I could do it with a corded drill but faster with a coredless. Plus. If I leave / layed off or fired I was setup with all I need. If I need a tool I go get it!! I got the m12 tubing cutters while back took two months to pay them off but man dud they increase my productivity if it makes my job faster I want it. I know guys buy new tools it cordless combos. Bring them to work to show them off and take them home and say. I'm not warring out my tools for the boss then ask to borrow my stuff. Nope use your hand tools or the company power drill. Funny to watch them drag a cord around or work a nut with pliers when I use gear wrenches and a cordless Sorry to ramble. Can't sleep. Lol


----------



## Plumbergeek

Just wanted to update you guys on my feelings toward the M12 Force Logic tool. "Man, I love the crap outa this thing!" I'm thinking of selling my Ridgid 100B and getting another Milwaukee! Here are a couple shots of it in action:
This is Matt, my brother who is your tool model. :thumbup:


----------



## mpm

I just bought the M12, I love it!! So much more compact and balanced. The tool can easily be operated with one hand.


----------



## Plumbergeek

mpm said:


> I just bought the M12, I love it!! So much more compact and balanced. The tool can easily be operated with one hand.


It's also very quiet!


----------



## GREENPLUM

Plumbergeek said:


> Just wanted to update you guys on my feelings toward the M12 Force Logic tool. "Man, I love the crap outa this thing!" I'm thinking of selling my Ridgid 100B and getting another Milwaukee! Here are a couple shots of it in action:
> This is Matt, my brother who is your tool model. :thumbup:


 
How much did it set you back , where did you purchase it?


----------



## Plumbergeek

GREENPLUM said:


> How much did it set you back , where did you purchase it?


Got it from my local supplier, Southern Pipe for $1500 which included case, charger, tool with 3 heads 1/2, 3/4, 1" and 2 batteries. :thumbup:


----------



## mpm

Got mine 1750 @ Ferguson. 

The Ridgid 210 was 1950.

I needed another. I've had a 210 for a couple years. I used the 1-1/4'' jaw maybe 3 or 4 times in that period. 

So the $200 extra for 1-1/4'' capacity wasn't justified. 

Plus the M12 is way cooler!


----------



## user2090

No doubt I want one of these, and its on my list, but I find myself wondering how much copper you guys are running to justify buying one.


----------



## mpm

I do mostly service and condo renovations myself. Type L is req'd on most condos as per the bylaws. 

But it sure is nice that the batteries also work on my pex expansion tool!


----------



## Plumbergeek

Indie said:


> No doubt I want one of these, and its on my list, but I find myself wondering how much copper you guys are running to justify buying one.


I am a service only company so anything tool wise that gets me to my next job is on my truck. :thumbup:

Sorry, posted accidently before finishing reply........


----------



## Plumbergeek

Indie said:


> No doubt I want one of these, and its on my list, but I find myself wondering how much copper you guys are running to justify buying one.


The only justification I have for purchasing a specific tool is will it get me to my next call quicker by having it? Will the repairs be quality jobs by using the tool. I also use Milwaukee's ProPex tool, for service work which is "All" I do these two tools have been one of my best investments!
plus all the other so called plumbers are jealous when they see em' :laughing::laughing:


----------



## user2090

Plumbergeek said:


> The only justification I have for purchasing a specific tool is will it get me to my next call quicker by having it? Will the repairs be quality jobs by using the tool. I also use Milwaukee's ProPex tool, for service work which is "All" I do these two tools have been one of my best investments!
> plus all the other so called plumbers are jealous when they see em' :laughing::laughing:


Earlier in the evening I was thinking about tools making jobs faster and it got me to wondering. If it is faster and wouldn't you charge less per job, and therefore have to work more to make the same money? 

or

Are you charging the same price no matter how long it takes, and doing more jobs and therefore are making more?


----------



## Plumbergeek

Hybrid Upfront pricing works well for me, based on the amount of time a proficient plumber would take for the task.


----------



## mpm

Plumbergeek said:


> Hybrid Upfront pricing works well for me, based on the amount of time a proficient plumber would take for the task.


What do you mean by hybrid? 

I've been dabbling a bit with up front pricing. Just trying to get some ideas on how others are doing it.


----------



## JK949

If I ran across CPVC more often, I would seriously consider a purchase.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin

i have a ridgid 330, I have used it for years, everything from 1/2" -4" plus press snap for it. 

I admit I need a smaller press tool for the small stuff but I heard this tool can only press for a certain amount of time then needs to sit for a certain amount of time, how many crimps at a time did you do? 

Thanks....


----------



## Plumbergeek

mpm said:


> What do you mean by hybrid?
> 
> I've been dabbling a bit with up front pricing. Just trying to get some ideas on how others are doing it.


I know what I need per hour, I know how long most job's take + I add material cost + markup & warrenty cost to arrive at my selling price. If I can't give a price I go to time + material.


----------



## Plumbergeek

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> i have a ridgid 330, I have used it for years, everything from 1/2" -4" plus press snap for it.
> 
> I admit I need a smaller press tool for the small stuff but I heard this tool can only press for a certain amount of time then needs to sit for a certain amount of time, how many crimps at a time did you do?
> 
> Thanks....


Bizzy,
I only press a few fittings at a time on most repair jobs & it's handled that with no problems. I will look into it and let ya know.


----------



## gear junkie

I have my doubts on the milwaukee. It shows the same specs as the ridgid but is way cheaper. I really have to wonder where did they cut corners to sell it cheaper. All the milwaukee tools I bought...hackzall, impact driver and radio looked nice but crapped out on me shortly after.


----------



## gear junkie

Indie said:


> Earlier in the evening I was thinking about tools making jobs faster and it got me to wondering. If it is faster and wouldn't you charge less per job, and therefore have to work more to make the same money?
> 
> or
> 
> Are you charging the same price no matter how long it takes, and doing more jobs and therefore are making more?


I go by TM. The propress helps me because consumers don't understand how long soldering can take...they just want their water back on. The fast service gets the recommendation for their friends and family. I also have have a big markup on fittings. If I use less then 8 fittings, then I charge a $50 equipment fee.

I don't use propress on every job but it's a great option to have.


----------



## user2090

gear junkie said:


> I have my doubts on the milwaukee. It shows the same specs as the ridgid but is way cheaper. I really have to wonder where did they cut corners to sell it cheaper. All the milwaukee tools I bought...hackzall, impact driver and radio looked nice but crapped out on me shortly after.



Because it is less expensive doesn't mean it lower quality. Ridgid is well known for charging a premium price for premium tools. 

Your not going to tell me that Ridgid owning the only quality tool that could press fittings, barely made a profit on that tool. Hell no, you and I both know that they priced that sucker as high as they could to reap as much profit until a reasonable imitator came along, which would force them to come down to a more competitive level. 

Maybe this Milwaukee is a good imitaiton, and maybe its not.


----------



## gear junkie

Indie said:


> Because it is less expensive doesn't mean it lower quality. Ridgid is well known for charging a premium price for premium tools.
> 
> Your not going to tell me that *Ridgid owning the only quality tool* that could press fittings, barely made a profit on that tool. Hell no, you and I both know that they priced that sucker as high as they could to reap as much profit until a reasonable imitator came along, which would force them to come down to a more competitive level.
> 
> Maybe this Milwaukee is a good imitaiton, and maybe its not.


They don't. Nibco, rothenberger, rems and viega are also compatible with the ridgid(viega) jaws. Milwaukee is cheaper then all of them.


----------



## RW Plumbing

gear junkie said:


> I have my doubts on the milwaukee. It shows the same specs as the ridgid but is way cheaper. I really have to wonder where did they cut corners to sell it cheaper. All the milwaukee tools I bought...hackzall, impact driver and radio looked nice but crapped out on me shortly after.


Those are the crappy ones. I have mostly Milwaukee stuff and it all holds up really well. I have 6 m12 tools and they all keep going.


----------



## Plumbergeek

Remember, the force logic is made in Germany. Not to much junk comes from there...... All of my other M12 tools are going strong, pvc shears, hackzall,tubing cutters, inspection camera.


----------



## Drumma Plumma

Gear, the milwaukee kit is about 1800 with jaws and batteries. The new rp-200 is about 1950 with jaws. These guys saying they are getting the milwaukee for 1500 I don't get it. My milwaukee rep said that any distributor that sells less than the lowest discount price (the ferguson price) can lose their dealer rights. 1500 is what the bare tool (no batteries or jaws sells for


----------



## user2090

Drumma Plumma said:


> Gear, the milwaukee kit is about 1800 with jaws and batteries. The new rp-200 is about 1950 with jaws. These guys saying they are getting the milwaukee for 1500 I don't get it. My milwaukee rep said that any distributor that sells less than the lowest discount price (the ferguson price) can lose their dealer rights. 1500 is what the bare tool (no batteries or jaws sells for


Are you familiar with the term loss leader? 

Who gives a rip if you make a dollar of profit off of a tool? Put one in a guys hand who doesn't currently use pro-press or if he had a bulky one that was not light and easy to use and BAM, your making much better margins off of the parts, and they will keep selling those.


----------



## Drumma Plumma

Milwaukee has 5 year warranty. I don't follow your logic. The only parts you would need are jaws and those hardly ever go bad. If you can become the service center calibration, then that is one thing. There is only 1 shop in Chicago that is certified to do Ridgid calibration. I have been able to find out how milwaukee will handle service on these tools


----------



## gear junkie

Drumma Plumma said:


> Gear, the milwaukee kit is about 1800 with jaws and batteries. The new rp-200 is about 1950 with jaws. These guys saying they are getting the milwaukee for 1500 I don't get it. My milwaukee rep said that any distributor that sells less than the lowest discount price (the ferguson price) can lose their dealer rights. 1500 is what the bare tool (no batteries or jaws sells for


Milwaukee was also giving away the copper cutter with the purchase. That's about another 200 to figure in there. Brings to almost 20% difference in the prices you quoted


----------



## Drumma Plumma

Ridgid has a similar promo on the 200 and 210 quoted to me as a $200 value by a Ridge inside sales rep. Check the scroll of promo on the Ridgid home page www.ridgid.com

It's basically a wash price wise. Milwaukee was just very clever to put themselves at a slightly lower price point. I expect to pay more for a Ridgid sticker just like any other product that has "_the_ name"


----------



## Drumma Plumma

gear junkie said:


> I have my doubts on the milwaukee. It shows the same specs as the ridgid but is way cheaper. I really have to wonder where did they cut corners to sell it cheaper. All the milwaukee tools I bought...hackzall, impact driver and radio looked nice but crapped out on me shortly after.


Then you should have sent them back in for warranty replacement. I finally killed my hackzall after pushing it WAY past it's recommended use for 2+ years. New one sent no questions asked. My PVC shear, 3/8" drill, 1/4" hex driver, copper tubing cutter, rotary tool (dremel) and palm nailer (awesome for hangers in joist spaces) have all survived the beating that I give my tools daily.

That said. The m12 press tool looks like a great service tool for repairs and light remodeling, but I would not buy it for a production tool (running new copper all day every day). I have heard of problems with the M18 overheating after 30 minutes continuous use. they use hydraulic fluid.

The m12 is better designed in terms of the footprint IMO (smaller, lighter, one handed ability with jaws), but Ridgid is time proven for sure. Only time will tell on the durability of the Milwaukee. BTW, I have it from a good source that the company that makes the guts in the milwaukee is not new. It is definitely the same company that makes one of the other tools (rothy or nibco). 

I think it really depends on your needs. I regularly need to make repairs in very tight spots and this tool would pay for itself in a about a month for me.


----------



## JDGA80

Plumbergeek said:


> Just wanted to update you guys on my feelings toward the M12 Force Logic tool. "Man, I love the crap outa this thing!" I'm thinking of selling my Ridgid 100B and getting another Milwaukee! Here are a couple shots of it in action:
> This is Matt, my brother who is your tool model. :thumbup:


How much will you be selling the rigid propress for? That plastic tubing looks closer than 18".


----------



## Plumberman911

My question is cause I am in the market for a press tool. Does the M 12 jaws go bigger than 11/4 or do you then have to but the M 18??


----------



## Plumberman911

Let me rephrase the question. Specs for the M12 only go to 11/4. So the Rigid is there one tool that goes from 1/2 to 2"? I also wonder if the M18 goes from 1/2 to 2"? 
If I needed 3"&4" I could rent that tool.


----------



## JDGA80

They have another jaw kit with actuators for the big stuff.


----------



## Plumberman911

That fits the M12? 
My wife is getting me one for Christmas so I want to get the right one.


----------



## JDGA80

That I don't know. The rigid has them. They have a new press tool that looks like the Milwaukee that is cheaper too.


----------



## Plumberman911

Ill check it out. Thank you for the info. Ill let you know what I find out


----------



## Drumma Plumma

The m12 uses the compact jaws a d only does up to 1-1/4". Same for the new ridgid 200b.

To use the XL rings (2.5"-4") you need the m18 or. Ridgid 330, ct400 or other "big gun"

I suggest doing research before buying any of these tools.


----------



## Plumberman911

Drumma Plumma said:


> The m12 uses the compact jaws a d only does up to 1-1/4". Same for the new ridgid 200b.
> 
> To use the XL rings (2.5"-4") you need the m18 or. Ridgid 330, ct400 or other "big gun"
> 
> I suggest doing research before buying any of these tools.


Thank you. I only have one shot at this for a while. Normally I'd say 1" is the biggest. But I'm venturing in commercial remodel work. Could run across any size copper. Grrrr


----------



## user2090

Plumberman911 said:


> Thank you. I only have one shot at this for a while. Normally I'd say 1" is the biggest. But I'm venturing in commercial remodel work. Could run across any size copper. Grrrr


But what percentage of your work is 1" and less, where the smaller tool is a better choice?


----------



## Drumma Plumma

If you need a biggun, go with the ridgid. Period. The only reason To consider the Milwaukee is for the small compact design of the m12. The m18 is clunky. Maybe see if a supply house or rental house near you has a standard size press tool you can rent.

I do mostly service, residential remodel and light commercial. I have a ridgid ct-400 and rent the Xlc jaws as necessary. I am planning to buy in january either the m12 or the ridgid 200b to be my everyday tool. I have a demo scheduled soon. Will post pics and review after.


----------



## Plumberman911

Ill ask fergusons. See If I can put my eyes on them.
Next question: are the jaw sizes different like the M12 verses biggun. Getting the jaws into tighter places? If that made since


----------



## Drumma Plumma

Plumberman911 said:


> Ill ask fergusons. See If I can put my eyes on them.
> Next question: are the jaw sizes different like the M12 verses biggun. Getting the jaws into tighter places? If that made since


Yes the jaws on the compact tools are a little bit smaller than the standard jaws on the m18/ridge 330/ ct400. But if you need to get into really tight spaces, you may need the ridgid V-rings (like the XL rings but for smaller pipe. Honestly, I am leaning towards the m12 because of how small (12" long) and light (less than 5 lbs) it is. My ct400 is a big PITA up on a ladder and in tighter spaces. 

If you can rent a tool anywhere, I would do that first to get a feel for how the system works. It does take some getting used to.


----------



## Plumberman911

Drumma Plumma said:


> Yes the jaws on the compact tools are a little bit smaller than the standard jaws on the m18/ridge 330/ ct400. But if you need to get into really tight spaces, you may need the ridgid V-rings (like the XL rings but for smaller pipe. Honestly, I am leaning towards the m12 because of how small (12" long) and light (less than 5 lbs) it is. My ct400 is a big PITA up on a ladder and in tighter spaces.
> 
> If you can rent a tool anywhere, I would do that first to get a feel for how the system works. It does take some getting used to.


Thank you for your help. I will do some checking and possibly try a couple.


----------



## Drumma Plumma

I just picked up a new m12 press kit. Once I got my hands on a demo to try it I was sold. Very well designed tool. True 1 handed operation.


----------

